# Affichage Plein Ecran sur Moniteur LCD Samsung



## kevkev66 (2 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,


Comme l'indique l'intitulé je viens d'acquérir un moniteur LCD 19" Samsung, il s'agit du Samsung 953BW. Je l'utilise à la maison à la place de l'écran de mon MacBook 13,3" que je trouve un peu pitchoune à la longue. J'ai donc raccordé l'écran au Macbook sans aucuns problèmes en utilisant l'adaptateur Mini-DVI to VGA, l'écran du Macbook apparaît impecc' sur le moniteur. Néanmoins et c'est de là que vient mon problème, s'il en est un, l'écran du Macbook n'apparaît pas en plein écran sur mon moniteur bien que la résolution sélectionnée soit bel et bien 1440x900. Du coup je me retrouve avec des bandes noires des quatre côtés de l'écran ce qui n'est pas foncièrement ennuyant mais j'aimerais si possible profiter d'un affichage en vrai plein écran sur mon moniteur.


Si certains d'entre vous plus calés que moi, c'est pas compliqué, pouvaient m'aider ou me dépanner ça serait génial.


Je mets un lien vers le moniteur en question avec ses caractéristiques à toutes fins utiles :
http://www.samsung.com/us/consumer/detail/detail.do?group=computersperipherals&type=monitors&subtype=lcd&model_cd=LS19AQWKF/XAA


En vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## esyram (2 Septembre 2008)

j'ai choisi la même solution , sans pb mais en installant un clavier externe (Bluetooth):  lancer le MacBook , choisir dans menu moniteur 1680x1050 , 60Hz , détecter les moniteurs ; lorsque l'écran est activé ( et en affichage avec les "barres")  rabattre l'écran  du portable, le grand écran se met en veille , quelques secondes après, taper sur le clavier ou lever legerement le capot du macbook pour "réactiver" la bête et c'est l'affichage plein écran . Je laisse l'ordi en-trouvert pour la circulation d'air ( tout  à fait irrationnel et intuitif !!!) -


----------



## kevkev66 (3 Septembre 2008)

Je te remercie ça marche nickel chrome, vraiment parfait.

Encore merci.


----------



## mereva179 (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
je viens de brancher un écran plat sur mon macbook
tout se passe bien, sauf que l'ecran n'est pas utilisé de manière optimale : je me retrouve avec une barre noire en haut et une en bas .... comment puis je faire ?
merci par avance !
Céline


----------

